# MTV movie video awards 2007..



## KAIA (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG!!! I couldn't stop laughing at that joke that Sara Silverman made about Paris Hilton...
it was something like this..
"Paris Hilton is going to jail in 2 days...and to make her feel more comfortable, the guards will paint the jail bars like PENIS!!! LOL ..I'm just worried she'll break her teeth on those things"


LOL!!!!!!!! 
But even funnier was the look of Hilton ... PRICELESS

I'm sofa king retarded!!!!
It's just MTV MOVIE AWARDS!!!
I don't know why i put the VIDEO awards..


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 4, 2007)

i thought that was sad. cause she was sitting up front kinda. and during the pre-show she actually spoke like an intellectual human being. i mean come on just because shes rich doesnt mean she doesnt have heart you know. she said she was scared. id be scared to if i was famous and couldnt help getting caught driving illegally. cause i did it for three years. i wouldnt want to be her right now. im sure going to jail isnt funny.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 4, 2007)

I know going to jail isn't funny, but come on! she deserves it, she broke the law, now she has to pay for it!
And I was laughing about the joke itself .. not about her going to jail...


----------



## lipshock (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought it was pretty funny too.

But then again I have such a girl-crush on Sarah Silverman.  So pretty much everything she does/says is damn funny to me!  But that's just her humor.  The girl has got some cajones for the stuff she says in her comedy routines and sketches and songs.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 4, 2007)

I know!!! I've heard about her, but honestly i have never had the chance to see her perform and I swear when she said that joke and that Tobey Maguire joke about him having a pussy I was .."OH NO! SHE DIDN'T" LMFAO


----------



## amoona (Jun 4, 2007)

I HATE Sarah Silvermen. She tries way too hard to be funny. I haven't seen the entire show - had to watch Sopranos and Entourage - but from what I did see she was her typical annoying self. I felt bad for Paris too, with the jokes everyone was crackin and her just sitting right there. Yea she messed up but come on the poor girl has like death threats from other inmates waiting for her to get to the jail. And from everything I've ever heard she's like the sweetest person when you meet her, she's just a bit over exposed and famous for nothing but hell I wanna be famous for nothing too lol.


----------



## Jade (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.dlisted.com/node/10859

Ha HA, It was hilarious! Paris has to seriously learn to laugh at herself.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 4, 2007)

Paris looked like she wanted to cry.  For a split second I felt bad for her but then I remembered she doesn't need pity.  She's famous for doing absolutely nothing and filthy rich.  But as Amoona said, I want to be famous for doing nothing, too!


----------



## Jade (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Paris looked like she wanted to cry. For a split second I felt bad for her but then I remembered she doesn't need pity. She's famous for doing absolutely nothing and filthy rich. But as Amoona said, I want to be famous for doing nothing, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly. She shouldn't have gone if she didn't want to get made fun of. I mean the host was Sarah Silverman, not Mr. Rogers. She had to have known. Apparently she went to jail right after the show


----------



## Jade (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I HATE Sarah Silvermen. She tries way too hard to be funny. I haven't seen the entire show - had to watch Sopranos and Entourage - but from what I did see she was her typical annoying self. I felt bad for Paris too, with the jokes everyone was crackin and her just sitting right there. Yea she messed up but come on the poor girl has like death threats from other inmates waiting for her to get to the jail. And from everything I've ever heard she's like the sweetest person when you meet her, she's just a bit over exposed and famous for nothing but hell I wanna be famous for nothing too lol._

 

Well she shouldn't have went to the MTV movie awards then and sat front row. She targets herself for these types of jokes. She has to learn to laugh at herself, or just avoid those types of events altogether.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow I just watched it hahaha that was great. For people who feel sorry for her, she had it coming. She was the one who made a walking joke out of herself.


----------



## user79 (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's a clip
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ezob3dap5NA


Can you say...PWNAGE!!!!!! What can I say to someone who stars in a porn movie and then freely flashes her vag whenever she has the chance? She had it coming.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I HATE Sarah Silvermen. She tries way too hard to be funny._

 
Ugh, that "look at me, I can be just as gross as boys" humour is so juvenile to me. I can't stand her either.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 5, 2007)

If she really did go to jail right after that's hilarious.  But I doubt it.  I feel like there would've been news reports all over saying so.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_If she really did go to jail right after that's hilarious.  But I doubt it.  I feel like there would've been news reports all over saying so._

 
There is/was. At least here, with the Los Angeles stations. They have been airing this whole thing non stop. its silly to me

I agree with the Sara Silverman Comment. She had a show for like.. 4 episodes but it wasnt funny at all.


----------



## Katura (Jun 5, 2007)

She seriously looked like she was going to cry. I would've felt the same way...Honestly I think she know she screwed up, and it *seems* like shes trying to go about this whole mess in a dignified way.

I htink it was a little bit of a low blow. She's probably scared shitless to be there and to make it out as a joke was probably the worst thing to do just hours before she showed up to start her sentence...

I feel a little bad for her honestly...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Paris has been a bitch to countless other people, and has been caught on camera using the N word like its no big deal - honestly, she had it coming.  She is one big joke, maybe its time she realized her "career" is dependant on her being one big joke.


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 5, 2007)

I think that's very crass to say something like that about someone sitting in the same room at a huge media event. What a bully.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 5, 2007)

agree with the above.
watched the vid and it was very mean. its bad enough to say that shes going to jail and then people clapping for like 5 mins without the 'joke'

what a idiot


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 5, 2007)

its done all the time. Its what comedians do. Although sara silverman isnt much of one. this whole situation is plastered all over the news like its something important.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 5, 2007)

That is what comedians do.  It was meant in jest and probably nothing more than to get a few laughs.  Whoopty-do!  Sure it was mean and probably the wrong timing, but seriously, she had it coming.

You're going through all of this and you really make the wise decision to show up to a MTV events where you know AT LEAST one person is going to make a joke/comment about your present situation.  I mean come on, she should've just stayed home.  By her even showing up at the awards, she made herself into a walking bullseye.


----------



## amoona (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree that it's all comedy and stuff and I'm sure Paris is aware that it was going to happen. As much as we like to think she's dumb, that's far from the case (look at how she markets herself for one). I just don't like Sarah Silverman and don't think she's funny lol.


----------



## Katura (Jun 6, 2007)

Making an announcement about her going to jail is one thing....
but making that type of joke was a little thoughtless and low.

Miss Silverman just isnt that funny. 

Thumbs down to her.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 6, 2007)

That was the first time I heard a joke from Sarah Silverman and i thought it was funny .. but then again i like mean jokes... whatever.. and that was the only moment that i actually laughed, the rest of the night that Sarah Silverman spent talking was pretty lame.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh my... Sarah Silverman has made my day. I just watched the video of her Paris joke and the look on Paris' face is just priceless! Sure it was crude, crass, rude, nasty and mean but who cares? Not me. It's Paris "Get out of Jail Free" Hilton. She could do with a few humbling experiences. 

And LOL at Jack Nicholson laughing at Paris!! Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://youtube.com/watch?v=P0auudrnQa4


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Now Paris knows what if feels like, There has been lots of evidence of her insulting people, and a comedian makes one little joke about her and she almost cries! Don't dish it out Paris if you can't take it.


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 8, 2007)

I laughed so hard at Jack Nicholson laughing at Paris too.  He was hysterial to watch!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to admit, I laughed at Sara Silverman's Paris-Jail joke.  But within 15 seconds I felt horrible for Paris & the fact that I cracked up so hard.  Oh well.  And did anyone catch that Matt Damon thing at the end?  She & Jimmy Kimmel are effin hilarious!!


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

Paris deserved that she has been wasting her money and time doing nothing. She seems like unloving selfish person, has she ever done charity etc?


----------



## lipshock (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Now Paris knows what if feels like, There has been lots of evidence of her insulting people, and a comedian makes one little joke about her and she almost cries! Don't dish it out Paris if you can't take it._

 

You know what, I COMPLETEY forgot about that video that surfaced with her making fun of people.  Using the N-Word, calling Lindsay Lohan a firecrotch (not that I'm disagreeing or anything, lol), making fun of Jewish people, and also making fun of those with little money and less fortunate than her.

I don't feel bad at all.  She is horrible.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_You know what, I COMPLETEY forgot about that video that surfaced with her making fun of people.  Using the N-Word, calling Lindsay Lohan a firecrotch (not that I'm disagreeing or anything, lol), making fun of Jewish people, and also making fun of those with little money and less fortunate than her.

I don't feel bad at all.  She is horrible._

 
yes, seriously, she's a spoiled racist brat with no brains, and so many people idolize her and feel sorry for her! I just don't get it.


----------

